# THANK YOU!



## kc5tpy (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello folks.  Well another year under our belt.  Another successful smoking weekend.  Each year I think the weather is not going to hold OR there is NO way we are going to pull this smoke together.  SO FAR! I have been wrong each year.  It is down to the skills and dedication of the members that make these annual weekends a success.  |\I wan to thank each and ever person who contributed to another successful weekend.  I had a BLAST! as I hope you all did.  We also passed on some knowledge to some new folks ( spread the love ) and am hopeful we will soon have more contributing members.  Thanks again guys.  GREAT! to see you all again.  I wish we could do it once a month!

I forgot my thermapen AND my camera so if you have any pictures be sure to post them.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

The Missus asked who made the spicy cashews and could she have the recipe.  I missed those.

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 26, 2016)

It was a good team effort by us all Danny. Now comes the start of next years preparations


----------



## thenegativeone (Jul 27, 2016)

I'd like to add my thanks here to everyone who was part of this past weekend. It was a cracking weekend and the food was, as usual, top notch.

Here's to next year!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 29, 2016)

Everyone who attended added to,the weekend.

Bigger and Better for next year!


----------



## smokewood (Aug 5, 2016)

I Can't wait


----------

